# NEW 2009 dealer Guide is out....



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

Give us the scoop. Anything faster than the X-force? Thanks.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Just a little better in every way....*

The *X Force GX ....IBO 352 fps*

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## cbp455 (Aug 12, 2008)

Any word on the availability date?


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*We are taking orders now... to limit the waiting period*

First shipment should arrive soon.(within six weeks)....The Exchange rate has put everything into a spin, so another week or so for the price list.
I will update this thread as things develop.
Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

PSE just released formal Previews of all their core lines; PSE Pro, PSE mainline, and Browning


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Awesome, this just saved me doing that...ta Shaman*

Still waiting for accurate prices to filter through to us, I think the hold up is on our side and not PSE International. The Rand is playing havic with the bean counters this side? WE will have a clean out sale shortly on the remnants of the 2008 line. Soo those that are interested on snaping up on of the Xforces on offer let me know through the PM system or our web site.(please know stocks are very limited so act quickly.)



I will continue to keeping touch,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice lineup! Let us have a moment of silence, and reflect on how, just a few years ago, any bow over 300fps was a speed bow, and a beast to shoot and keep tuned... I do love the look of progress!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I love that ....*

When a beginner who at the back of your mind you... "know should traditionally battle with a fast short ata bow" ..Picks up an X force Original after being sat down for only a couple of minutes an explained the basics of its operation shoots amazingly accurately, then the big smile of apreciation of what real speed, comfort and accuracy in a bow is.

OR


When an old timer trades his "old heavy unbalanced speed bow" Waits several weeks in the case or a special order, to finaly be blown away by the sheer delivery and shootability of the "machine in his hands" and wonders why he had to struggle with the "old one" ....Then they start to understand the advancements in the technology now availailable albeit at a price....

I am still constantly amaized however, how long lasting and durable the for runners of these modern day glowing examples of engerneering wizodry.

For this reason PSE has become the corner stone of archery in the greater KwaZulu Natal Midlands and of Black hawk Archery.

Enjoy your day James, and all you other "brotherhood or the bow" take care, Stay strong and shoot straight....


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I took the old Mojo for a spin the other day - I think that have improved by not shooting, as Lloyds instructions came to the fore, and the Target Panic that I had developed seems to have subsided a great deal with a few months of not shooting. The first 5 arrow round was okay - about 75mm at about 25m.

Stepping back to 30m, the next 3 arrows were touching. As good as the new bows look, I think that I'll be sticking to the Mojo for at least the foreseeable future!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Ey, don’t get me wrong Matat....*

I may get a new primary bow ie a Money maker in satin black, But there is no way I am giving up my Mojo just yet.:wink:

New limbs to replace the existing 3D limbs, have arrived for a left hand hand Mojo in royal red...Its going to be awesome. We will upgrade the strings to match so there should be another happy member of the "Mojo Gang" very shortly.

Good to here you are shooting again.

Take care,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

How about new limbs for my bow? And while we are at it, new cams - Im thinking X Force LD???


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> How about new limbs for my bow? And while we are at it, new cams - Im thinking X Force LD???


You can turn your Mojo into an X Force LD in theory.... you would need the limb pockets, X force 12" limbs and the new GX Hibrid cam oh and new strings.

You would have to arrange 70# limbs set at 29" draw to achieve a max of 60# draw weight (your draw is probably 28", but you may correct me if I am wrong).

My partner shoots the 2008 model... He has a little longer draw length (29") than I. He is enjoying it.. if you have the draw length, it's a great allrounder, nice brace height with the speed of the GX cam and the stability of the Mojo riser, plus not too long ata for hunting.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

enough already...........Lloyd......just get over it and get the MoneyMaker........when you think about it (MM) do you feel all warm and fuzzy inside? have you been feeling restless/sleepless...etc lately....read the signs mate :wink::wink: ........u know u wanna


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*eish, sweety palms and dry mouth as well.....*

My hunger for this bow will be satisfied soon.... maybe in time for the Micheal Shiers, we will have to see how things go.This Bow wieghs in at a healthy 12k
so I am happy to be patient, I don't get to renew every year so I need to savour every moment of my extreme anticipation. 

With these sorts of prices I hope PSE will send us some great sponsered prizes and give-aways for our "Preview Bash" this weekend. Also a wait and see game?


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*2009 PSE prices now available....*

And the first consignment is in transit....... We will have the remnants of the 2008 bows at the Black Hawk preview weekend... (18th and 19th of October 2008 in the Karkloof, 22km outside Howick in KZN)

There will be a Right hand 2008 XForce SS 70#, a 2008 orange Money Maker right hand 60# and a Left hand camo X7 SD and some demo models also available( XForce LD and XForce Original).

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*I was soo tempted, but I think I am going to wait for the...*

Money Maker X LF... Probably nothing in it though. But don't wont to regret not waiting for the best I can get... whether or not it will help my score?? My Mojo is awesome and will prevail.


spatan:cocktail:


----------

